# Difference between 'New' Type A' Diy and 'Old' Type A Diy?



## KohakuSlayer (Dec 29, 2008)

well i know that cube4you now has diy cubes that have a little extra plastic on the ends of the pieces to prevent popping.
PuzzlePros only sell the old type diy. i heard the old type is better. is this true?
here is a video comparing them-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhp0Tu_8qUs
so what do you think is better?


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 29, 2008)

This has been discussed many times, but I'll give a general overview.

*Old Type A:*
This cube is the most trusted kind of Type A. Most people say it's good and has nice, smooth feeling. And some people have Type As that pop like crazy while others don't pop at all. It is a good all-around cube good for both two handed and one handed solving. Most people would recommend this cube.

*New Type A 2nd Model:*
This was a very good cube. I don't know much of it because I didn't cube then, but it was a good cube and didn't pop. Unfortunately it is not sold anymore. 

*New Type A 3rd Model:*
This cube is pretty good, cutting corners VERY well. It is lighter than the old Type A but people say it needs to be lubricated often.

*New Type A II:*
Out of the box this cube is crap. But if you sand the little bump thingies on the edge pieces correctly, this cube can become very good and fast.

*New Type A III:*
Not much people have used this cube but from videos I've seen, the pieces break easily...


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> *New Type A III:*
> Not much people have used this cube but from videos I've seen, the pieces break easily...



Im going to have to disagree with you:
Pros: its hard to pop, very light, and over all a great cube.
Cons: Cant cut corners that well and also the lil'tabs on the cubies chip and crack the core.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 29, 2008)

Odin said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > *New Type A III:*
> ...


Oh woops I remembered incorrectly.... the tabs kept falling off, not the pieces breaking. Here is the video review I saw.

And thanks for clearing that up Odin!


----------



## Odin (Dec 29, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



Ya the cube its self dosent break its the tabs that fall of, super glue can fix that prob.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 30, 2008)

The first new type, the one that isn't sold anymore, was great. I have one, I love the way it turns, and it doesn't pop much.


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know what kind of type A I have. It cut's corners very well but feels really tight and turns like a store bought without lube. It pops all the time and if I tighten it so it doesn't pop as much it turns to bad that I can't do finger tricks. Can anyone tell what kind it is?


----------



## josmil1 (Sep 7, 2009)

to the above poster, you probably have a old Type A cube. The same thing happens to me. If you put the tensions loose then its going to tend to pop more often. Although the tighter it is the harder it is to turn. Try to lubricate it. I personally like the old type A black DIY instead of old type A white DIY


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 8, 2009)

RDT96 said:


> I don't know what kind of type A I have. It cut's corners very well but feels really tight and turns like a store bought without lube. It pops all the time and if I tighten it so it doesn't pop as much it turns to bad that I can't do finger tricks. Can anyone tell what kind it is?



Sounds like an old type a.
Look at the edge pieces. if they are just plain and not sealed and have nothing special there, its probably an old type a.


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks. But everyone says the old ones are smooth mine isn't smooth. I have lubricated it with Jig-a-Loo.


----------



## josmil1 (Sep 18, 2009)

It could be the tensions are too tight?? and also jig-a-loo is like a glue from wat i hear so it makes things stickier which could be a reason why your cube is not as smooth. My cube started out really smooth and it tightened up but once i lubricated it, it moved really well


----------



## elcarc (Sep 19, 2009)

use silicone spray instead


----------



## yockee (Apr 18, 2010)

My old type A NEVER pops and is very smooth, BUT, it takes a bit of force to turn. It's so loose that the layers turn on their own during a solve, causing me to almost drop the cube. I would really like to find a new type A 1. If ANYONE knows where I can get one, please let me know at [email protected]. However, if the cube costs $64, like they say it's now worth, I don't want it. If anyone wants to sell one, for a reasonable price, let me know.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 18, 2010)

Odin said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



are you talking about the Type A-III-F on cube4you?
i extremly fond to the cube tho...
it feels light and so fast.
even tho doesnt cut corner to well, but it's best for me, because i dont really need that can cut corner more than 15 degreess.


----------



## radmin (Apr 18, 2010)

On my old Type A (A I)
It's smooth in that it doesn't lock up. But if you turn slowly it doesn't feel smooth. At fast speed it's unnoticeable. It's weird. It's pretty heavy and overshoots more than other cubes just due to the inertia. 

I'd recommend it. It get's better over time and jigaloo works well with it.
I actually ordered 3 and used three different lubes on them. Jigaloo was the best on that type. It was my main for a while beating out Cube4You and Type F.


----------



## zachtastic (Apr 18, 2010)

I've had a mixed experience with old type A's. I have two black, one white, and they all feel different. However, all three pop at loose tensions and are hard to turn at unpoppable tensions. 

I used a dremel on a black and white to round the corner pieces, and to make the edges resemble F II edges, and now the cubes are better at tight tensions, but I still don't like them.


----------

